# Cytanet Internet in Peyia: Can I use my own wireless router?



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

My first post here, but I suspect it'll be the first of many!

My Dad has bought a house in Peyia and is moving in on 15th April. He already has a CYTA LandLine phone number at the house and, according to Cytanet (who have checked the line for compatibility), can get internet. It apparently takes up to 7 days to get an installation so I want to pre-book.

*TECCHIE ALERT!!!* I'd like to take over a specific router/firewall/Wireless Access Point for him, one that I'm familiar with so that he can use a Desktop PC, Laptop and VOIP Telephone and various other wireless devices. 

Can this be routinely done with Cytanet? or Is there a ISP better solution?

I have a very good knowledge of installing & configuring networks, I'm not sure what configuration settings, account login & password settings & setup requirements information I could get from Cytanet though. I have emailed Cytanet with my specific questions and not had a reply, I also tried calling them but they didn't seem to understand the questions I was asking.

Can I also get a fixed IP address from Cytanet? I want it for remote monitoring of CCTV and access to the PC in Cyprus from the UK when he's visiting.

Anyone have any idea what is possible?

Many thanks,

Mark.


----------



## bouncer69 (May 1, 2008)

Basically cyta will provide you a wireless adsl modem+router (speedtouch). You can use upto 4 port RJ45 cable network and unlimited wireless device. It will be preconfigured and you don't need to to anything.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

bouncer69 said:


> Basically cyta will provide you a wireless adsl modem+router (speedtouch). You can use upto 4 port RJ45 cable network and unlimited wireless device. *It will be preconfigured and you don't need to to anything*.


Thanks, that's helpful. I appreciate that I don't *need* to do anything, but I actually want to. We have very complex firewall rules so that if, say, xx.xx.xx.xx IP address attempts to access port 80 then it will be routed to a different location/machine than if a different IP address tried to access the same port. If we can use our own device I can simply import the rules from another router we have running in the uk.

We need this so I can configure a compatibility with our business systems to enable me to be in full contact with work when in Cyprus.

For the same reason a fixed IP address id pretty important. There are ways around but fixed makes life a little simpler.

Does the speed touch have a configurable hardware firewall within it?

Thanks for the info,

Mark.


----------



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Big Mark said:


> My first post here, but I suspect it'll be the first of many!
> 
> My Dad has bought a house in Peyia and is moving in on 15th April. He already has a CYTA LandLine phone number at the house and, according to Cytanet (who have checked the line for compatibility), can get internet. It apparently takes up to 7 days to get an installation so I want to pre-book.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Did you manage to sort this out ok?

I am looking to do the same thing and would like to know how easy it is to setup the firewall/router.

Thanks
Z4


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

ZFour said:


> Did you manage to sort this out ok?
> 
> I am looking to do the same thing and would like to know how easy it is to setup the firewall/router.


No, I didn't manage to get it going in a way I am happy with. The Speed Touch router that Cyta provides just won't play nice with Apple's "Back to my Mac" remote Mac login. In addition I needed to make some changes to the Router's settings that can only be achieved using a command scripting language to allow my Tivo to receive it's TV listings via the Internet.

I would really like to replace the Speed Touch router completely as it has very limited firewall capabilities. I need to open specific custom ports on the router for various connections, but limit the access to those ports to a specific remote IP address. I can achieve this only by using a 2nd router behind the Cyta/SpeedTouch.

The Cyta connection is a little "flaky" and having 2 routers before you reach your computer really doesn't help me to diagnose what's wrong when I'm 2000 miles away.

If you tell me specifically what you want to achieve I may be able to offer some help.

Mark.


----------



## benjconrad (Jul 16, 2009)

Just thought I would add the information I have found.

The "ioannis blog" records a lot of information with regards to the speedtouch routers that Cytanet use. I can't post links yet, but if you just google "ioannis speedtouch" you will find the right pages.

By logging on to my speedtouch I was able to change the connection to bridged, and then use my own firewall to receive the static IP. (In fact Cyta do some odd NATing, which means the IP the firewall receives is not the same as the static IP assigned to it, but with a bit of hassle it can be made to do most things)

I have used, and would suggest Endian, Smoothwall Express or IPCop to do the firewall stuff. These are linux firewalls, which are installed on stand along PC with two network cards, one for external (connected to the speedtouch) and one for internal connections.

Hope this helps


----------

